# ما المقصود بالأوريم والتميم



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

ماالمقصود بالأوريم والتميم في العهد القديم؟


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال.....من العهد القديم؟*

أوريم = أنوار، تميم = كمالات (جمع كمال)

على ما أعرف، كانت حجرين في زي الكاهن اليهودي، و بها يطلب مشيئة الله في القرعة المقدسة...

فإذا سأله الملك مثلاً أن يعرف له مشيئة الله في شيء، و هل الله يريده أم لا، كان يلقي القرة على هذين الحجرين، واحد أبيض و واحد اسود...

الأبيض كان يعني موافقة الله له، و الأسود يعني رفض الله...


و طبعاً من شروط القرعة المقدسة التسليم الكامل و العزم من البداية على تنفيذ مشيئة الله مهما كانت...


*أرجو من المشاركين التأكيد على كلامي و تصحيحه لو فيه خطأ*


----------



## fredyyy (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال.....من العهد القديم؟*

*مشاركة بآية *

*الخروج 28 : 30 *
*وَتَجْعَلُ فِي صُدْرَةِ الْقَضَاءِ الاورِيمَ وَالتُّمِّيمَ لِتَكُونَ عَلَى قَلْبِ هَارُونَ عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ امَامَ الرَّبِّ. *
*فَيَحْمِلُ هَارُونُ قَضَاءَ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ امَامَ الرَّبِّ دَائِما. *


----------



## الحوت (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال.....من العهد القديم؟*



Joyful Song قال:


> ماالمقصود بالأوريم والتميم في العهد القديم؟


*
التميم هو الكمال او بمعنى اخر  أحد صفاتِ الأجسامِ في درعِ صدر الكاهن ..

plural of 'tom' (8537); perfections, i.e. (techn.) one of the epithets of the objects in the high-priest's breastplate as an emblem of complete Truth:--Thummim.​
الاوريم هو التألق النبوئي للأرقامِ في درعِ صدر الكاهن ..

plur of ''uwr' (217); lights; Urim, the oracular brilliancy of the figures in the high-priest's breastplate:--Urim.​*


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال.....من العهد القديم؟*

شكرا" يا جو ....وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال.....من العهد القديم؟*

شكرا" يا أخ فريدي على تعب محبتك ، وربنا يبارركك


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال.....من العهد القديم؟*

والشكر الحار الى الحوت ، وربنا يباركك على تعب محبتك


----------



## Michael (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال.....من العهد القديم؟*

Lev 8:8  وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ الصُّدْرَةَ وَجَعَلَ فِي الصُّدْرَةِ *الاورِيمَ وَالتُّمِّيمَ.* 

Deu 33:8  وَلِلاوِي قَال: «*تُمِّيمُكَ وَأُورِيمُكَ* لِرَجُلِكَ الصِّدِّيقِ الذِي جَرَّبْتَهُ فِي مَسَّةَ وَخَاصَمْتَهُ عِنْدَ مَاءِ مَرِيبَةَ. 

Ezr 2:63  وَقَالَ لَهُمُ التِّرْشَاثَا أَنْ لاَ يَأْكُلُوا مِنْ قُدْسِ الأَقْدَاسِ حَتَّى يَقُومَ كَاهِنٌ *لِلأُورِيمِ وَالتُّمِّيمِ. *

Neh 7:65  وَقَالَ لَهُمُ التَّرْشَاثَا أَنْ لاَ يَأْكُلُوا مِنْ قُدْسِ الأَقْدَاسِ حَتَّى يَقُومَ كَاهِنٌ *لِلأُورِيمِ وَالتُّمِّيمِ.* 

*تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى : *

الأوريم والتميم: 
قارن الشواهد (عد21:27 + تث8:23-10 + 1صم6:28 + عز63:2) ومن هذا نستنتج أنهما يستخدمان لإعلان فكر الله من جهة المسائل التي تقع وسط الشعب وغالباً فقد كان رئيس الكهنة يدخل إلى القدس فقط لسؤال الله. *وهناك احتمال* بأن الحجرين كان مكتوب علي أحدهما نعم وعلى الآخر لا وكان يسطع نور على أحدهم بعد سؤال وصلاة رئيس الكهنة. *وهناك رأى آخر* أن الحجرين ربما كانا من أحجار الجزع اللواتي على الصدرة. *ورأى ثالث* بأن الأحجار كانت داخل الصدرة فهي مثنية. وهي تسمى صدرة القضاء بسبب وجود هذه الأحجار عليها. (أوريم جمع أور= نور، تميم جمع تم = كمال) أنوار وكمالات.


*تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى:*
*الأوريم والتميم :*
*المعنى الحرفي للكلمتين هو "الأنوار والكمالات"*، وقد رأى البعض أنهما شيئان صغيران (ربما حجران كريمان) يوضعان في الصدرة [30] لكي يعرف رئيس الكهنة إرادة الله في الأمور الهامة الكهنوتية والقومية. *ويرجح البعض أن الكلمتين تشيران إلى أن نور الإرشاد وكماله يأتي من قبل الله*، وأن هذا يتم خلال الاثنى عشر حجرًا المرصعة في الصدرة، لأنه حيث تذكر الحجارة لا يذكر الأوريم والتميم وأيضًا حيث يذكر الأوريم والتميم لا تذكر الحجارة (خر 29: 10، لا 8: 8).
*يقول علماء اليهود أن الله كان يحدث الشعب بواسطة الأوريم والتميم في الخيمة، أما بعد بناء هيكل سليمان فصار يحدثهم بواسطة الأنبياء.*
على أي الأحوال فإن "الأوريم والتميم" يؤكدان في حياة الكاهن ألاَّ يعتمد في خدمته على الأذرع البشرية والمشورات البشرية، *لكنه يلجأ أولاً إلى المذبح، حيث ينسكب امام الله طالبًا نوره الإلهي يشرق في قلبه ويكمل كل ضعف فيه*. فالتزامات الكاهن الكثيرة والخطيرة والمتشابكة، إذ يقوم بإرشاد الناس في أثمن ما لديهم – خلاص نفوسهم – وتعامله مع أنواع مختلفة من الناس، تحت ظروف متباينة، هذا الأمر الذي يجعله محتاجًا أن يكون على صلة مستمرة بالله مرشده حتى لا تهلك نفس بسبب جهله أو عجزه عن القيام بالعمل. وقد تحدث القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن مسئولية الكاهن أو الراعي عن كل فشل يلحق بالخدمة أو خسارة تلحق بنفس ما بسبب عدم حكمته، ولا يقدر أن يقدم عذرًا، فشاول الملك لم يُقبل على الكرسي من ذاته وإذ تصرف في المملكة بغير حكمة لا يقدر أن يعتذر بأن صموئيل النبي رسمه دون وجود رغبة داخلية فيه لهذا؛ ولم يستطع عالي الكاهن أن يعتذر عن خطأ ابنيه بأنه ورث الكهنوت بغير إرادته، وموسى الطوباوي نفسه بالرغم من كل محاولاته للإفلات من العمل القيادي عندما أخطأ عند ماء مريبة لم تكن لمحاولاته هذه أن تشفع له، ولم يقدر يهوذا أن يخلص بالرغم من أن الرب هو الذي اختاره للرسولية... *لهذا يليق بالكاهن أن يكون حكيمًا يطلب المشورة الإلهية على الدوام* حتى لا يسقط تحت الدينونة .


*جاء بترجمة الانجيل الشريف:*

Exo 28:30 وتضع* النور والأمان* في الصدرة، فيكونا على قلب هارون عندما يدخل إلى محضر الله. وبذلك يحمل هارون دائما على قلبه أمام الله، هذه الوسيلة لعمل القرارات لبني إسرائيل.

*International Standard Bible Encyclopedia*
Urim and Thummim = light and perfection

*Smith's Bible Dictionary by Dr. William Smith (1884)*
Urim means "light". and Thummim means "perfection".​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال.....من العهد القديم؟*

شكرا"ياميشيل ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا ليكم ربنا يعوضكم فعلا الملعومه ده او مره اعرفها ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم *​


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2009)

*وانا كمان معلومه اول مره اعرفها

مـــــــــيرسى على السؤال وعلى الاجابه

ربنا يعوووضكم*​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" توتي ، مبسوطة انك استفدت، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2009)

سؤال ..مهم..مهم ..مهم


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

الأوريم كلمة عبرية تعني الأنوار ..والتي استشهدت بها أسفار العهد الجديد الى كلمة اعلانات..
والتميم معناها الكمالات.. وقد ترجمتها الترجمة السبعينية الى كلمة الحق.
فرئيس الكهنة في العهد القديم يرمز بكل تأكيد الى الرب يسوع ، رئيس الكهنة الذي يشفع لنا في السماء ( عب 7 : 25 ) وهو يقودنا بالاوريم والتميم اي بالانوار والكمالات .." الانوار " الاعلانات التي تضئ القلب، والكمالات الكلمةالحق الكامل .. لا يقودنا باعلانات الروح القدس وحدها بل وبمبادئ ووصايا ووعود الكلمة ، بالحق الكامل..ولقد كان مكان الاوريم والتميم على قلب هارون رئيس الكهنة.


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> *سؤال* ..مهم..مهم ..مهم
> 
> الأوريم كلمة عبرية تعني الأنوار ..والتي استشهدت بها أسفار العهد الجديد الى كلمة اعلانات..
> والتميم معناها الكمالات.. وقد ترجمتها الترجمة السبعينية الى كلمة الحق.
> ...


 


*جواب ... جميل ... جميل ... جميل *

*شكرًا لك يارب لأنك تقودنا في النور وكمالاتك تسبي قلوبنا *

*وليس مكان لنا أقل من قلبك المُحب الكبير ... إملأنا يارب بالحق لي نسير في رضاك*


----------



## اني بل (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كثير وربنا يقدرنا حتى نكون مفيدين لبعضنا البعض ....ميرسي


----------



## holiness (8 مايو 2009)

جواب رائع بصراحة ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## اني بل (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسي هولي على مرورك ومشاركتك ....وربنا يباركك


----------

